# Whats this Lightroom Library.lrlibrary folder?



## David Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Just tidying up my Pictures folder (in macOS 10.15) and I noticed a folder "Lightroom Library.lrlibrary" which I don't remember seeing before. There's a bunch of stuff in it including previews (that's all I can 'see'). Should this folder be in my Pictures folder? Is it in anyway related to any of my current LrC catalogues, none of which are named "Lightroom Library".

What's the worst that can happen is I dump it in the Bin?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 17, 2020)

It's the cache for Lightroom (cloud-based)

If you trash it then next time you open Lightroom Desktop (the cloud version) it'll rebuild it again.


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> It's the cache for Lightroom (cloud-based)
> 
> If you trash it then next time you open Lightroom Desktop (the cloud version) it'll rebuild it again.


OK, thanks, I never use the Lightroom Cloud app, but I do use the Lightroom Cloud. But that's different, right...


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 17, 2020)

Correct. Using the local, desktop version of Lr (cloud) creates the file.

Using Lr Classic and mobile, or the web interface, for example, use the Classic file 'Lightroom Sync.lrdata'


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Using Lr Classic and mobile, or the web interface, for example, use the Classic file 'Lightroom Sync.lrdata'


Thanks again. I have a supplemental question! I have 515 pictures in sync so to speak. LrC tells me its currently syncing 22 pictures. Has been for days. As far as I can see all pictures are everywhere I want them - in sync, as I say. Can I reset this somewhere? LrC says its 'uploading' the pictures, no other details.

Thanks again


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 17, 2020)

LrC, Preferences, Lr Sync

Hold down Alt/Opt and Rebuild Sync Data

This will rebuild the local relationship with the cloud (no photos are changed within Classic)

However, be aware there are some sync bugs at the moment being worked on so it may not cure the issue (but it's a logical start point, especially with the relatively low number of sync images you have)


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> be aware there are some sync bugs


Is LrC meant to quit like that?  Wasn't expecting that! But on the second attempt (and another exciting quit) it starting re-syncing. I now seem to be stuck on syncing three pictures - which is progress! I might give it another go and report back later.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 17, 2020)

No, it shouldn't just crash.

Bear in mind each time you run it it re-syncs all the photos (okay, not that many)

Other things to check are on the web interface any errors, also sometimes deleted photos can cause an issue.


----------



## David Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Paul McFarlane said:


> No, it shouldn't just crash.
> 
> Bear in mind each time you run it it re-syncs all the photos (okay, not that many)
> 
> Other things to check are on the web interface any errors, also sometimes deleted photos can cause an issue.


Yes, it really does suddenly quit but relaunches right away. Sync was paused on relaunch so i set it off once again and the last three pictures are synced. So all good.

I'll go and look on the web interface as you suggest. I did recently delete a few hundred pictures from sync (not delete but remove from sync). But I think the 'stuck' sync issues predated that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, it does automatically shut down and restart (part of the resetting of the sync.lrdata file), and on restart sync will indeed be paused. I dare day an explanatory message to that effect would be helpful.


----------

